# Awesome Website - Photo's of Cervix from inside



## VGibs

So because I have minimal CM I have been looking up different ways to tell that I am fertile. I have a hard time "reaching" my cervix and wondered if there was another way to tell what was going on "up" there. I came across this website that had actual pictures of an entire cycle and what your cervix looks like at different times and how it changes. It was very interesting! Gave me a clue as to what CM looks like way up there! *In case I use the q-tip method* 

The Beautiful Cervix Project

If your insides gross you out...then don't click the link :duh:


----------



## goddess25

I have seen this website before your right its a good one. Thanks for posting.


----------



## jen_0709

Thanks for posting that - really interesting, gives a good understanding.


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

i had a look at it a while ago but lost the link, thanks for posting hun :flower:


----------



## NatoPMT

i found that site as well, we are all cervically obsessed


----------



## VGibs

NatoPMT said:


> i found that site as well, we are all cervically obsessed

HAHAHAHA Cervically Obsessed!!!!!!!!!! I Love it!!!!!!


----------

